# Help



## ballred91 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking for an axle paddle or some instructions on how to make one for a 08 rancher any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Call Wayne Open Briar, he can fix you up. There is a tread on this called question for y'all on paddles in this section the Honda section its only a few post down. Please search before posting.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we just had a whole really big thread about them.... please search before posting.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/22-honda/22344-question-yall-paddles.html


----------

